# Electric shock with laptop?



## eagercyber (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello,

Recently 1 Lenovo laptop ( 77614EQ ) was purchased. The system is great with Vista home basic + 160 GB HD and 2GB RAM ( upgraded from 1GB) . Both the click-buttons of the touchpad are metallic. Also Dolby system is placed towards the end towards the operator and is metallic. 

Sometimes when I was using the system with connection to live electric supply, I get mild shocks. It was when my finger was touching both the click-buttons of the touchpad at once. Also a few times, from Dolby metallic end. Also it is not consistent and happens once in 3 or 4 hours. 

I haven't heard of such shocks with a laptop. So before I go for service, I would like to know info if such things are possible. If yes, what is the likely source of the problem and solution? Can it be Electro-static discharge?

Immediate solution can be have a integrated external keyboard + mouse. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 31, 2007)

Its due to the the improper earthing in ur house.No need to service the laptop.Chk the wiring of ur house with an electrician he will be able to correct the problem.
And also dont use ur Lappy in such main electric supply(without proper earthing),it can damage ur lappy(Neutral voltage can cause damage to hardisk & mb).
If u hav multimeter  u can chk this urself.put the multimeter in Ac and chk if der is any voltage between earth and neutral.Neutral voltage shud not go above 8v.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 31, 2007)

+1.. Use a proper supply with earthing.. You can damage ur lappy.


----------



## mkmkmk (Dec 31, 2007)

I have this exp with my desktop.....its home earthing problem...


----------



## eagercyber (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Verification with multimeter is a very helpful clue.

The earthing has been done again. Still the issue is seen. 

While checking on the net, there are examples of defective AC adapter etc. 

Also as this happens only at some moments, can there be any possibility of Electro Static Discharge?

As the Warranty is still on, I would consider contacting the support folks immediately.

Thanks again.
​


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 1, 2008)

You need to contact an electrician and not laptop service center


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 1, 2008)

*     Electric shock with laptop !!!

*Is it FREE ?


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 2, 2008)

Go n get ur electrician...n get a proper one...... he might have done some cross connections in the live n neutral wiring or the earthing wire might be the cause of all the problems.....


----------

